# Clutch problem on 98 200sx se



## Sgtalers (Sep 2, 2014)

I changed the clutch, plate and bearing and after a few hours of struggle to put everything back together I went to pump the pedal and it stayed on the floor. What can this be? I haven't changed the cable and the clutch lever on tranny moves pretty easy. Is that lever suppose to be tight? Appreciate the help.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

You need to adjust the clutch cable itself.


----------



## Sgtalers (Sep 2, 2014)

Well did adjust the cable the furthest it can go. Bought this car not to long ago and I know it needed a clutch. I will look for a new cable today.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

Sounds about right. They get stretched over time. Also, just a curiosity, but you did install the throw out bearing and clutch disc facing the correct position, yes?


----------



## Sgtalers (Sep 2, 2014)

Yes, it is installed the correct way. Just feels like the lever would be tighter. Just don't want to remove the tray again just to find out it was good.


----------



## Sgtalers (Sep 2, 2014)

This lever it just moves easily, not sure if it needs to be spring loaded hard. I can move with 1 finger.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

Yeah, you shouldn't be able to move it with a finger. I'd say you have an issue somewhere in there...


----------



## Sgtalers (Sep 2, 2014)

I kind of figured that, any idea what it could be? I didn't take the spring out, just swapped the bearing.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

maybe somehow the throw out bearing was installed backwards? Just theorising here...


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

wait, isn't there a return spring on the clutch pedal assembly itself? i'll have to look at mine.


----------



## Sgtalers (Sep 2, 2014)

Removed the tranny...bearing is on correctly, spring is good. Could it be not touching the pressure plate?


----------



## Sgtalers (Sep 2, 2014)

Pics of throw-in bearing and pressure plate with clutch.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

Did you check all of your components with the original ones before installing? Could the throw-out bearing be the wrong part?


----------



## Sgtalers (Sep 2, 2014)

Everything is good, thanks for all the help but after reinstalling I found out the cable was longer. I cut half of the threaded part off and now it feels normal. Now I got a new problem but will start a new thread on it. Crossed my battery wires and now no power.


----------

